# astro turf questions.



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

spend the extra money and buy stuff called PowderPak I think it goes about $4/SF so you could by a 20' x 2' drop in for $160ish.

Astro-turf (probably the old stuff and not the new Field Turf material) will most likely need to be wet and use some additional lubricant like dish soap.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

ya i heard about that. any links? the official site is garbage.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

their site is garbage i haven't looked at it in a while but was kinda surprised. it's so easy to make a functional website these days I don't know how anyone has a shitty one.


Contact Page

Can't believe they have an @aol.com email address...


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks and if you have any history with making a summer jib, any help would be appreciated =P


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I started building a rail but got lazy when I realized I was going to need to build a drop-in the size of my garage. Something tells me the wife wasn't gonna go for that...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/36626-backyard-park.html

You can see the ramp my friend and I built in his backyard. We used quality astro turf but it doesn't slide that well and takes alot of lubrication to work well. We will be looking into getting some of that powderpak stuff since our season here ends middle March.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

david_z said:


> I started building a rail but got lazy when I realized I was going to need to build a drop-in the size of my garage. Something tells me the wife wasn't gonna go for that...


Check my drop out...it was super easy to build and I can take it apart and store it at the end of the year.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/35154-backyard-drop-build.html

Here's where I got the idea 

YouTube - elevatorsllc's Channel


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah that's kind of what I had in mind although mine wouldn't look as good or be as stable.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

i already have mine all mapped out. im gonna lay a table against my swing set/tree house and im gonna cover that in powderpak and same with a small trail on the ground and have a little ramp up to the rail. its gonna be sick.


----------

